# [Slick2D] Anti Aliasing erzeugt Dreiecke



## JohnnyCrazy (27. Sep 2013)

Guten Tag,


Ich habe das Problem, dass mein Game auf dem PC, sobald ich 

```
g.setAntiAlias(true)
```
setzte, ich die Dreicke, welche zur Erstellung von alle Geometrischen Figuren benutzt werden, sehe.

Beispiel:







Ich habe das Projekt auch auf meinem Laptop getestet, dort geht es mit AntiAliasing ohne Probleme.


Hat wer Vorschläge?
MfG
Johnny


----------



## BuddaKaeks (29. Sep 2013)

1. Was hasst du a)für einen PC und b) für einen Laptop (Graphikkarte)
2. Ist Slick jeweils auf der gleichen Version?

Ansonsten Treiberprobleme oder dergleichen vorhanden?

Poste sonst nochmal dein Codestück


----------



## JohnnyCrazy (29. Sep 2013)

1)PC hat eine GTX 680 und einen sechskerner, Laptop hat einen i7 und Inter HD Graphics (Ultrabook). Beide laufen ohne Probleme
2)ja, 1zu1 rüberkopiert

Nein, keine Grafik-Probleme. Alle Spiele laufen ohne Probleme
und Codestück wird schwierig, das sind nur Rectangles.


----------



## BuddaKaeks (30. Sep 2013)

Graphikeinstellungen deines PC unter Anti-Aliasing ändern?

Ansonsten, meinst du, dass du das wirklich für ein 2D Spiel benötigst?


----------



## mymaksimus (30. Sep 2013)

ich weiss nicht ob das etwas anders ist, aber versuch mal 


```
Graphics2D g2d = (Graphics2D) g;
g.setRenderingHint(RenderingHints.KEY_ANTIALIAS, RenderingHints.VALUE_ANTIALIAS_ON);
```

weiss grad nicht ob das die richtige schreibweise ist - aber vielleicht ist das ja ein "anderes" antialias.


----------

